# It's not you it's me



## LopeAlong

That's what I'm starting to feel like. I'm doing average on a good night and on a bad night it's costing me 6 hrs to stick a few. And I even missed one it took me three days to get over (20"). I know everyone is saying it's an off year but really this off? You know it's bad cause even ole DFA isn't around


----------



## bamafan611

Bobby it has been an off year. My numbers are less than half of what they were last year in AL.Worst year in 10 years for both size and numbers.Friends East and West are doing well and makes me wonder about whats on the bottom.BP related. Crabbing and flounder have both been off according to Marine resources.Hopefully things will improve. May have to take it down the road to fish.


----------



## Jason

Not good news since I'm gonna try this upcoming week !!!! Are both of ya'll Bama gigging???


----------



## weedline

it is an off year hard to say why i havent seen the flounder good since before the oil spill with that said i have heard of sevral large ones caught or stuck recently a 10 lb+ was in the destin rodeo gigged looked smaller but the scales dont lie the numbers are just down big fish here and there but 50 a night is not there


----------



## Night Shift

I agree. Slow slow year.Its not dead, but surely slower than years past. Don't know why. I go in both Alabama and Florida waters... same in both states...guys in Texas ain't complainin. Hope it picks up for us fellas. It ain't over quite yet.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

I have been fishing the Chatawhatchee bay from midbay brigde Eastward all the way to the mouth of the river and only average 2 fish per trip and I know spots where I should get the limit without motoring elsewhere, even did some in the ICW in Navarre only a few fish, it surely is a slow year, As far as the blue crabs, I can easily pick up my limit of them if I tried.


----------



## flounderslayerman

Bobby it's just a down year. Like Terry said half of last years numbers have hit my deck this year.


----------



## Night Wing

I live and fish in Texas coastal waters. Our flounder population was in severe decline for years. TPWD finally changed our flounder regulatlions a few years back and it's starting to make a difference in our flounder populations.

We used to have a 10 flounder daily bag limit for rod and reel fishermen and giggers. 

It is now a 5 flounder daily bag limit for 11 months of the year. The only exception is for the month of November. 

The flounder daily bag limit for the month of November is 2 fish for rod and reel fishermen and there is no gigging allowed in the month of November. 

The only thing which didn't change is the legal length limit and it's still 14".


----------



## flounderslayerman

Night Wing said:


> I live and fish in Texas coastal waters. Our flounder population was in severe decline for years. TPWD finally changed our flounder regulatlions a few years back and it's starting to make a difference in our flounder populations.
> 
> We used to have a 10 flounder daily bag limit for rod and reel fishermen and giggers.
> 
> It is now a 5 flounder daily bag limit for 11 months of the year. The only exception is for the month of November.
> 
> The flounder daily bag limit for the month of November is 2 fish for rod and reel fishermen and there is no gigging allowed in the month of November.
> 
> The only thing which didn't change is the legal length limit and it's still 14".


Our size limit is 12" but I wish they would up it to 14".


----------



## Faithnfishin

flounderslayerman said:


> Our size limit is 12" but I wish they would up it to 14".


I agree, I would like to see them up the size before they make any other changes.


----------



## a

and down to five fish??? could be over fished here also


----------



## johnboatjosh

Night Wing said:


> I live and fish in Texas coastal waters. Our flounder population was in severe decline for years. TPWD finally changed our flounder regulatlions a few years back and it's starting to make a difference in our flounder populations.
> 
> We used to have a 10 flounder daily bag limit for rod and reel fishermen and giggers.
> 
> It is now a 5 flounder daily bag limit for 11 months of the year. The only exception is for the month of November.
> 
> The flounder daily bag limit for the month of November is 2 fish for rod and reel fishermen and there is no gigging allowed in the month of November.
> 
> The only thing which didn't change is the legal length limit and it's still 14".


DING, DING, DING!!!! You can't argue that their are more people gigging FL waters now than ever before. Couple that with advancements in technology like stronger lights, trolling motors, etc. and it's easy to see how more flounder are taken now than 20 years ago. 

More people gigging + being better equipped = more fish killed each year.

I'm not bashing anybody and I'm not a tree hugger, I gig too. I'm just pointing out that there might be a need to adjust bag or size limits because of changes in the fishery.


----------



## flounderslayerman

johnboatjosh said:


> DING, DING, DING!!!! You can't argue that their are more people gigging FL waters now than ever before. Couple that with advancements in technology like stronger lights, trolling motors, etc. and it's easy to see how more flounder are taken now than 20 years ago.
> 
> More people gigging + being better equipped = more fish killed each year.
> 
> I'm not bashing anybody and I'm not a tree hugger, I gig too. I'm just pointing out that there might be a need to adjust bag or size limits because of changes in the fishery.


It's like the sheephead in the pass in the spring. I've fished them for well over twenty years. Up till about 7-8 years ago there was only about a dozen boats boats that fished them on a weekend. Now there's 50-60 boats on a tues or weds and well above that on a weekend. How long do you think they'll hold up with that much pressure.


----------



## johnboatjosh

flounderslayerman said:


> It's like the sheephead in the pass in the spring. I've fished them for well over twenty years. Up till about 7-8 years ago there was only about a dozen boats boats that fished them on a weekend. Now there's 50-60 boats on a tues or weds and well above that on a weekend. How long do you think they'll hold up with that much pressure.


That's an excellent comparison. We go a couple times each spring and it's insane at the number of boats in the pass.


----------



## DLo

Come on, last year was a good year and this year is an off year. Why do people always feel like they have to have the explanation for every thing. It has to be oil or fishing pressure, what if it was all the rain we got this year and screwed up the pattern. Truth is we don't have a clue why it's off this year, and suggesting that we need tighter regs because of it dosen't do anyone any good.


----------



## flounderslayerman

DLo said:


> Come on, last year was a good year and this year is an off year. Why do people always feel like they have to have the explanation for every thing. It has to be oil or fishing pressure, what if it was all the rain we got this year and screwed up the pattern. Truth is we don't have a clue why it's off this year, and suggesting that we need tighter regs because of it dosen't do anyone any good.


I wanted a 14" minimum last year but keep the 10 fish limit. There's 10 x the giggers know then 5 years ago so yeah the extra pressure will affect the numbers. I don't think that's the problem right know but it will be in the future.


----------



## johnboatjosh

DLo said:


> Come on, last year was a good year and this year is an off year. Why do people always feel like they have to have the explanation for every thing. It has to be oil or fishing pressure, what if it was all the rain we got this year and screwed up the pattern. Truth is we don't have a clue why it's off this year, and suggesting that we need tighter regs because of it dosen't do anyone any good.


I'm not suggesting that we need tighter regs because of the results of this year. I'm suggesting we need tighter regs because of what I've seen over the last 10 years. More giggers with better equipment and better access to the latest fishing reports and aerial photos of the bays leads to more pressure on the fishery. Not to mention we have Texas to look at as an example of what tighter regs can do for the flounder fishery. 

As sportsmen we like to brag that we know better than politicians and bureaucrats what the real condition of our resources are and I think we do. But we have to realize that part of that means admitting to ourselves when we may need tighter regulations on certain species from time to time. 

I obviously do not have studies to point to in support of my opinion but maybe one needs to be undertaken.


----------



## flounderslayerman

Josh, fwc concluded a study last year on flounder and their conclusion was the fishery was healthy statewide. AL on the other hand according to dmr is going to change the regs for next year.


----------



## johnboatjosh

flounderslayerman said:


> Josh, fwc concluded a study last year on flounder and their conclusion was the fishery was healthy statewide. AL on the other hand according to dmr is going to change the regs for next year.


What changes does AL have planned?


----------



## flounderslayerman

They wouldn't say just that some changes were going to be made. That came during a check by them on bamafan611.


----------



## flounderslayerman

We'll see after the first of the year when the new regs come out. Hopefully it's just a size limit change.


----------



## bamafan611

Had a long conversation with DMR and they were well aware of the slow down of harvest this year. They look at every angle and the big topic was that the sell of fish was way down compared to previous years. also the commercial crabbers were having a tough time of it. I've been at this for over 40 years and it is exactly true that the pressure on flounder today verses then has no comparison.Better equipment and popularity will have a effect on the fishery in time if not already.Lets face it in comparing a 100 watt bulb or coleman lantern to the lights on rigs today, not to mention trolling motors verse poling a boat.More water covered and more fish killed, by more people. I truly love this sport and any regulation to help preserve it for my kids is ok by me. I feel a 14 to 15 inch length limit is where to start.All the 12 and under fish I've seen taken makes no sense to me whatsoever, If you let them grow it's a 14 inch fish next year. I've seen it time and time again where the measurement was taken after the fish was gigged and then dumped because it did not measure, DMR has seen this practice as well. If in doubt let it swim. Changes are acoming, just don't know how strict they will be in Bama.


----------



## DropB

A few new guys with new lights or new tech are NOT making near the impact that commercial guys are. The OP says he cant find any. The new guy pickin it up for the first time wont either. But then fleet guys stabbin 50 a night and complain about getting half the numbers. No shit your getting half the numbers, youve been raping the population for a few decades now... you suprised?


----------



## a

DropB said:


> A few new guys with new lights or new tech are NOT making near the impact that commercial guys are. The OP says he cant find any. The new guy pickin it up for the first time wont either. But then fleet guys stabbin 50 a night and complain about getting half the numbers. No shit your getting half the numbers, youve been raping the population for a few decades now... you suprised?


DER YA GO !

" No shit your getting half the numbers, youve been raping the population for a few decades"…..Commercial guys…again!


----------



## mjg21

DropB said:


> A few new guys with new lights or new tech are NOT making near the impact that commercial guys are. The OP says he cant find any. The new guy pickin it up for the first time wont either. But then fleet guys stabbin 50 a night and complain about getting half the numbers. No shit your getting half the numbers, youve been raping the population for a few decades now... you suprised?


Are u serious ur a idiot what do u think is happening at Pickens with 50 or more rec guys in the middle of row season is doing for the population.... I can count on one hand the commercial guys that gig in pensacola.... Do the math u f**kin idiots always want to blame commercial fisherman.. There are a 1000x more rec guys than commercial do the math!!!! Get a life!!!


----------



## mjg21

a said:


> DER YA GO !
> 
> " No shit your getting half the numbers, youve been raping the population for a few decades"…..Commercial guys…again!


Another dumb ass comment!!!!


----------



## LopeAlong

I swear I'm gonna have to go back to some post from last year where we were all talking about the amount of fish we're seeing and best year in 10 years yada yada yada. Something is going on right now. Not sure if it's equivalent to the deer December lull or what. I know that there's 10:1 rec guys to commercial
but we didn't gig all of our fish last year


----------



## DropB

Fine lets do the math. 10 new guys on a given night that cant find the fish. Lets give them max limit for a grand total of 100 fish. Since you said you can count on one hand the comm giggers lets give them a 50 fish limit. so 5*50= 250. The commercial guys do it most nights. New guys that cant find shit will give it up before to long. 

So there's your math. Quite simple yet too difficult for you to do. Sounds to me sir you are the idiot. 

When a conversation comes up about saving a resource and counting the numbers you cant help but to look where the HUGE numbers are being taken. Studies and thus new rules were placed on a species in California not for the average Joe but for the commercial fleet. Two years, yes two, is how long it took for the species to bounce back. Unheard of, unless of course you hit the numbers where they count. 

Not surprised at all that the people with the most to say about a rule or reg are the ones that arent affected by it. I'd certainly be up for reducing the Joes bag count too, more fish for me. Or increasing the minimum size of the fish b/c at the end of the day a 14 inch fish is almost always heavier than a 12 inch fish, and b/c im getting paid by the pound....well its more money in the pocket.


----------



## Flounder9.75

I think they should just just close all flounder harvesting for a year in FL. and see what and impact it would have on the population.


----------



## kmerr80

Went two weeks ago in St Joe and got a limit, last week to the pass at panama city and got one (last year they were thicker there than I had ever seen). Rough water predicted for this week so the fish will catch a break


----------



## Death From Above

Recreational and commercial gigging has nothing to do flounder numbers. If you want to see the slaughter of juvenile flounders get onboard a gulf shrimp boat and check out the by catch. One shrimp boat probably drags up and kills a million baby flounders in a season. Multiply that by 1000 shrimp boats and that's a billion baby flounders that never make it inshore to grow up so you can gig them. The shrimpers sell every dead flounder they drag up over 12". Next time you're at a seafood market check out how many flounders have gig holes in them. You probably won't see any. Most of the flounder sold in the market come off shrimp boats and trawlers. Cut out the gulf shrimping off FL, AL, MS and TX for five years and watch what happens to the flounder numbers. It would be amazing! I don't mind eating foreign shrimp.


----------



## captwesrozier

Fine lets do the math. 10 new guys on a given night that cant find the fish. Lets give them max limit for a grand total of 100 fish. Since you said you can count on one hand the comm giggers lets give them a 50 fish limit. so 5*50= 250. The commercial guys do it most nights. New guys that cant find shit will give it up before to long. 

So there's your math. Quite simple yet too difficult for you to do. Sounds to me sir you are the idiot.

DropB

did you take in the consideration of all the hook and line recreational fishermen and the number of flounder they are catching?

I am a guide and my clients are catching on average 20 plus keepers a trip!

Also you can go on myfwc and you will see in 2010 the total harvest of flounder in the gulf was around 400,000 lbs. of which 75% give or take was by recreational fishermen.


----------



## johnboatjosh

Death From Above said:


> Recreational and commercial gigging has nothing to do flounder numbers. If you want to see the slaughter of juvenile flounders get onboard a gulf shrimp boat and check out the by catch. One shrimp boat probably drags up and kills a million baby flounders in a season. Multiply that by 1000 shrimp boats and that's a billion baby flounders that never make it inshore to grow up so you can gig them. The shrimpers sell every dead flounder they drag up over 12". Next time you're at a seafood market check out how many flounders have gig holes in them. You probably won't see any. Most of the flounder sold in the market come off shrimp boats and trawlers. Cut out the gulf shrimping off FL, AL, MS and TX for five years and watch what happens to the flounder numbers. It would be amazing! I don't mind eating foreign shrimp.


There is no end to how much I agree with this statement! However, if the # of shrimp boats operating off the Texas coast is comparable to what operates in Florida and Alabama then we have to assume that fisherman do have an impact on flounder #'s due to the fact that Texas's flounder fishery has improved since they tightened up their regs. Again, I agree that shrimp boats are probably THE major factor when it comes to juvenile flounder slaughter.


----------



## captwesrozier

Recreational and commercial gigging has nothing to do flounder numbers. 

yes the do. in 2010 in the gulf the recreational fisherman such as yourself were responsible for 75% of the harvest. But do keep in mind the fishery is growing so you are ok:thumbsup:

If you want to see the slaughter of juvenile flounders get onboard a gulf shrimp boat and check out the by catch. One shrimp boat probably drags up and kills a million baby flounders in a season. 

i would say the million is dramatic but they do kill juvenile of everything. i believe they have it from 10lbs of by catch to about 3 lbs of by catch per pound of shrimp. still to much:thumbsup:


Multiply that by 1000 shrimp boats and that's a billion baby flounders that never make it inshore to grow up so you can gig them. 

data from 2009 there were over 4000 shrimping boats in the gulf of mexico of which 648 where in florida waters


The shrimpers sell every dead flounder they drag up over 12". 

they get 50lbs of flounder to sell.

Next time you're at a seafood market check out how many flounders have gig holes in them. 

most flounder harvested by gig commercially you will only find one hole to the head and it is hard to see:thumbsup::yes::notworthy:

You probably won't see any. Most of the flounder sold in the market come off shrimp boats and trawlers. 

i would agree that 60 to 70% come from shrimpers.



Cut out the gulf shrimping off FL, AL, MS and TX for five years and watch what happens to the flounder numbers. It would be amazing! I don't mind eating foreign shrimp.

cut out flounder gigging for five years and watch what happens to the flounder population:thumbsup: i do not mind eating foreign flounder:thumbsup::yes::notworthy:


----------



## johnboatjosh

Are the flounder caught as by catch by shrimp boats factored into the "total flounder harvest" for each year?


----------



## captwesrozier

those 12" or larger are sold and go into the total flounders harvested for the year.

the juvenile flounder are thrown out with the other bycatch


----------



## a

and how many commercial shrimpers work out of the Pensacola area?
im sure its less than a dozen ??


----------



## mjg21

Death From Above said:


> Recreational and commercial gigging has nothing to do flounder numbers. If you want to see the slaughter of juvenile flounders get onboard a gulf shrimp boat and check out the by catch. One shrimp boat probably drags up and kills a million baby flounders in a season. Multiply that by 1000 shrimp boats and that's a billion baby flounders that never make it inshore to grow up so you can gig them. The shrimpers sell every dead flounder they drag up over 12". Next time you're at a seafood market check out how many flounders have gig holes in them. You probably won't see any. Most of the flounder sold in the market come off shrimp boats and trawlers. Cut out the gulf shrimping off FL, AL, MS and TX for five years and watch what happens to the flounder numbers. It would be amazing! I don't mind eating foreign shrimp.


now we are using our heads!!!!! ding ding 

its not the commercial giggers


----------



## mjg21

a said:


> and how many commercial shrimpers work out of the Pensacola area?
> im sure its less than a dozen ??


there is a dozen that dock at joe patties and allen's alone.


----------



## johnboatjosh

captwesrozier said:


> those 12" or larger are sold and go into the total flounders harvested for the year.
> 
> the juvenile flounder are thrown out with the other bycatch


So, its not accurate to say that fisherman harvest 75% of total flounder killed each year if we aren't somehow counting the juveniles that are raked off the decks of shrimp boats....


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

johnboatjosh said:


> So, its not accurate to say that fisherman harvest 75% of total flounder killed each year if we aren't somehow counting the juveniles that are raked off the decks of shrimp boats....


I concur with this assessment. :yes:


----------



## captwesrozier

it is very accurate! the state of florida does not look at bycatch:no:

i have been on several of the shrimp boats over the last several years. i have seen 11" to 20" flounder caught in the nets. The most i have ever seen on any one day was about 25LBS. As for bycatch what i have seen is more juvenile snapper. not much on juvenile flounder. usually the bycatch is a mix bag of all juvenile fish and crabs.


----------



## captwesrozier

a mature female flounder will most likely produce two flounder that will reach maturity each year. most of the hatch will die or be eaten by other fish or as death from above has stated end up on the deck of a shrimp boat!


----------



## captwesrozier

the fwc has been following the flounder fishery since the 90's and have said that the fishery is growing each year. so commercial and recreational usage is not hurting the population.

i believe most of the posters are seeing the effects of 30 plus inches of rain in JULY!!!!!


----------



## flounderslayerman

captwesrozier said:


> the fwc has been following the flounder fishery since the 90's and have said that the fishery is growing each year. so commercial and recreational usage is not hurting the population.
> 
> i believe most of the posters are seeing the effects of 30 plus inches of rain in JULY!!!!!


The floundering sucked this year before the rain ever started.


----------



## johnboatjosh

captwesrozier said:


> it is very accurate! the state of florida does not look at bycatch:no:
> 
> i have been on several of the shrimp boats over the last several years. i have seen 11" to 20" flounder caught in the nets. The most i have ever seen on any one day was about 25LBS. As for bycatch what i have seen is more juvenile snapper. not much on juvenile flounder. usually the bycatch is a mix bag of all juvenile fish and crabs.


I get what you're saying, but just because the state of Florida does not factor in shrimp boat by catch doesn't mean you just ignore it. And if the state of Florida doesn't even manage to account for flounder killed as bycatch why would I believe that their assessment of the flounder stock is accurate?

I'm gonna bow out of the discussion now, we're to the point of beating dead horses. We could all be out doing something constructive like gigging flounder! :thumbsup:


----------



## captwesrozier

johnboatjosh

which is worse....gigging a female with eggs or a 2" juvenile flounder on the deck of a shrimp boat?


----------



## captwesrozier

The floundering sucked this year before the rain ever started.

You need to find new gigging grounds:thumbsup:


----------



## weedline

our regs are fine the problem is the problem is the enforcement the best flounder giging is when its in the 40s and blowing 25 out or the north fwc officers are not out there at 3 am and to the guys who keep a few more than u should to feed your family or friends more power to u i get that big problem is the recreational guys selling flounder to local resturants at a low price because they dont have a rs card that kills the legit market and it happens every day it happens every year with cobia pompano and flounder


----------



## johnboatjosh

captwesrozier said:


> johnboatjosh
> 
> which is worse....gigging a female with eggs or a 2" juvenile flounder on the deck of a shrimp boat?


I'm tired of talking about flounder populations. I'm not even sure what point you're trying to make. But I will give you credit, you seem to be the holy grail of flounder information. 

My original point, as well as my current point, is that due to increased pressure on the fishery from sportsman, both commercial and recreational, we might need to consider whether it's time for tightened regulations on flounder harvest. The impact of shrimp boats on juvenile flounder, although massive in my opinion, has been relatively constant over the past several years so if we start to see stocks decline we have to assume that at least part of the cause is from harvest by fisherman. I do disagree with your assessment that flounder by catch by shrimp boats is minimal. From what I've seen it's pretty significant. Also, I feel that the FWC is doing us an injustice by not at least attempting to include the shrimp boat bycatch in their "total flounder harvest" numbers each year. By not doing so they overstate sportsman impact on the population. And to answer your question, in the context that you ask the question the female with eggs would be the bigger loss to the fishery, however, the problem isn't "one" 2" flounder on the deck of a shrimp boat; it's the total effect of all the 2" flounder killed on shrimp boat decks each year. (however many that may be)


----------



## captwesrozier

johnboatjosh

your answer is exactly how i would have answered they are both a problem:thumbsup::yes::notworthy::thumbup:


----------



## LopeAlong

Man I hate to say it but I think this is all a knee jerk reaction to a bad year.


----------



## Flounder9.75

LopeAlong said:


> Man I hate to say it but I think this is all a knee jerk reaction to a bad year.


RB 
You might be right. 
Or a bunch of haters that can't catch fish so they want to lower the limit so when their sitting around the "Club or Course" they can brag about 
"Catching Their Limit" 
But then I could wrong. ( I have been once or twice) 

One more thing How does the FW or MR know how many fish the Rec. catch? 
How many times has anyone be cked?


----------



## johnboatjosh

Flounder9.75 said:


> RB
> You might be right.
> Or a bunch of haters that can't catch fish so they want to lower the limit so when their sitting around the "Club or Course" they can brag about
> "Catching Their Limit"
> But then I could wrong. ( I have been once or twice)
> 
> One more thing How does the FW or MR know how many fish the Rec. catch?
> How many times has anyone be cked?


If you're referring to me then count yourself as wrong for a third time in your life. I'm definitely not a "hater" and definitely don't have a problem catching fish.


----------



## Flounder9.75

johnboatjosh said:


> If you're referring to me then count yourself as wrong for a third time in your life. I'm definitely not a "hater" and definitely don't have a problem catching fish.


N*o JBJ*
*Just the general consensus among a few guys that fish a little and know a few others that fish a little also.*
* It seem like it always somebody that that no one knows or has heard of that wants to change the regs. Then when you get to cking you find out they only fish once a month and only fish 3-4 months out of the year and never catch any fish and must be because other people are catching to many so we need to change the rules to make it easier for them. *

*Oh BTW in my 25yrs of chasing these Flatties. I've seem the number of Net boats drop, the number shrimp boat drop,and maybe the number Floundering boat drop a little ( this side of mobile bay)*

*So I can't say why this year is slow. Maybe Gods Will. *


----------



## LopeAlong

Mark your right. It's just a bad year. It's Mother Nature , ebb and flow. I know that this year was a, get ready for it, bad year for red snapper. Before anyone hounds me for this I fished 44 trips in 28 days. I had to work to find the fish that were on almost every spot inside of 16miles last year and they weren't there this year. The fall season was horrible inside 15 miles, even my super secret huney holes off of FT Morgan in 45ft of water lacked in vigor. But I digress if you have ever depended on a wild animal to make your living you will learn how fickle Mother Nature can truly be


----------



## flounderslayerman

We'll just have to wait and see what next year brings.


----------



## jhamilton226

The news has been reporting claims that the oil spill is starting to take affect and influencing fish populations...I saw a news story last night trying to attribute the rise in the flesh eating bacteria cases to the tar balls on the beach and such, saying they are bacteria sponges basically...don't know if any of it is true and not saying I believe it is but just offering up another possibility, as many have said there are so many factors that affect fisheries across the globe it is impossible to say why this year has been so tough...I can say I mullet fish more than I flounder and I didn't see the massive schools of a year or two ago...but I did catch 40 fish in one throw, most I ever netted in one shot...so its hard for me or any of us to say what is happening really...good topic to discuss however, makes you think about what we do to and for the things we enjoy...


----------



## bigmike2010

flounderslayerman said:


> We'll just have to wait and see what next year brings.


You got that right!!!! Is it here yet? I'm ready :thumbup:


----------



## Death From Above

Also you can go on myfwc and you will see in 2010 the total harvest of flounder in the gulf was around 400,000 lbs. of which 75% give or take was by recreational fishermen.
[/QUOTE]
Capt Wes....I put zero stock in the governments estimates. And that's exactly what they are......estimates. Based on zero science and with no means for counting the recreational harvest. How do they come up with the 300K lbs by recreational fisherman and 100K by commercial? I took 2.2K lbs commercial for 2010. If you go with the government's 2010 numbers that means I'm responsible for 2.2% of the total commercial flounder take for the entire state of Florida just gigging part time. I don't even come close to taking what the east coast guys are bringing in or even one shrimp boat for that matter (and remember you said there's nearly 700 shrimp boats working Florida). The government numbers are bull shit, along with most the know it all posts you make on here.


----------



## LopeAlong

I haven't even read DFA's post so someone will have to tell me if it's his usual "I'm the best, the rest of you suck, lick my boots you peasants" rederick.


----------



## flounderslayerman

Bobby, all he knows how to do is run his dick sucker. That's seems to be the only thing he's good at. I just want him to go somewhere where he's welcome and it's not here.


----------



## Night Shift

Agreed


----------



## captwesrozier

DEATHFROMABOVE

Capt Wes....I put zero stock in the governments estimates. And that's exactly what they are......estimates. 

SO YOU DO NOT BELIEVE WHEN THEY SAY THE FLOUNDER FISHERY IS IN GOOD HEALTH AND NO NEED FOR COMMERCIAL OR RECREATIONAL HARVEST CHANGES? 

Based on zero science and with no means for counting the recreational harvest. How do they come up with the 300K lbs by recreational fisherman and 100K by commercial? I took 2.2K lbs commercial for 2010. 

NOW I SEE WHY YOU WANT TO EAT FOREIGN SHRIMP. SO YOU CAN CONTINUE TO KILL FLOUNDER FOR YOU TO SELL AND SCREW THOSE WHO NEED TO MAKE A LIVING CATCHING SHRIMP TO SELL. WELL THAT JUST SHOWS YOUR CHARACTER WHICH YOU SEEM TO NOT HAVE:no:

If you go with the government's 2010 numbers that means I'm responsible for 2.2% of the total commercial flounder take for the entire state of Florida just gigging part time. 

THE PROBLEM WITH COMMERCIAL FISHERMEN IS THEY HAVE TO MANY PART TIME FISHERMEN:thumbsup: THIS TAKES AWAY FROM THOSE WHO NEED THE JOB TO FEED THEIR FAMILIES.

I WOULD SAY BASED ON YOUR COMMERCIAL GIGGING IT IS MOST LIKELY IN THE BACK DOOR WITH NO TRIP TICKET AND I DOUBT YOU SHOW UNCLE SAM ANY OF YOUR EARNING.

I don't even come close to taking what the east coast guys are bringing in or even one shrimp boat for that matter (and remember you said there's nearly 700 shrimp boats working Florida). 

The government numbers are bull shit, along with most the know it all posts you make on here.

WELL I AM IN GOOD COMPANY WITH YOU AND YOUR MILLIONS OF BABY FLOUNDER KNOW IT ALL POSTS.

WELL DFA HAVE YOU POSTED ANYMORE PICTURES OF YOUR ILLEGAL CATCHES THAT YOU USE TO BRAG ABOUT OR DID YOU LEARN YOUR LESSON?:no:


----------



## captwesrozier

AND JUST SO EVERYBODY HERE KNOWS IF THERE WERE ONLY ONE FEMALE FLOUNDER AND ONE MALE FLOUNDER LEFT IN OUR OCEANS DEATHFROMABOVE WILL KILL BOTH OF THEM:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## flounderslayerman

Wes, dfa is nothing but douch and a liar. If he's commercial he got it since 2010 cause in some of his old post he says he'a not commercial.


----------



## LopeAlong

Glad to see him rub someone else the wrong way


----------



## flounderslayerman

He runs everyone the wrong way with his smart ass mouth and I'm the greatest on the planet attitude.


----------



## jim t

From the title of the thread...






Jim


----------



## a

Damn!….I thought they were talking about me….well done! Wes

How long will 10 flounders last in the average freezer?


----------



## flounderslayerman

How long will 10 flounders last in the average freezer?[/QUOTE]

Several years if frozen in water.


----------



## a

if it takes you several years to eat 10 flounder… your killing too many….regardless of how they're frozen :whistling:


----------



## flounderslayerman

a said:


> if it takes you several years to eat 10 flounder… your killing too many….regardless of how they're frozen :whistling:


No need to be a dick I was just answering a question. As long as I stay within the limits does it matter how many I kill ? No it doesn't.


----------



## bamafan611

Elliot///a must stand for ASS. Must be a democrat. We're told that we have to have specific insurance and now we're told how many flounder are too many. Personally I like a full freezer so my church can have a yearly cookout and give alot to folks that don't have the chance to fend for themselves. If my supply rolls over than good for me.


----------



## flounderslayerman

bamafan611 said:


> Elliot///a must stand for ASS. Must be a democrat. We're told that we have to have specific insurance and now we're told how many flounder are too many. Personally I like a full freezer so my church can have a yearly cookout and give alot to folks that don't have the chance to fend for themselves. If my supply rolls over than good for me.


Terry, last year I gave about 80-90 lbs of flounder fillets to my wifes church for a fish fry fundraiser. Plus I like to have enough in the freezer to make it till the season starts again and I eat a lot of fish.


----------



## bamafan611

Amen Brother


----------



## Night Shift

Elliot, as a rule of thumb, if you vacume seal the, a year is good, and I have had some year and a half that were fine. Food safety standards dictate 9 months. (Not trying to be smart or anything, learned it in culinary school). Me too, Terry. Love to have a good bit in the freezer to share or take to hunting club.


----------



## flounderslayerman

Night Shift said:


> Elliot, as a rule of thumb, if you vacume seal the, a year is good, and I have had some year and a half that were fine. Food safety standards dictate 9 months. (Not trying to be smart or anything, learned it in culinary school). Me too, Terry. Love to have a good bit in the freezer to share or take to hunting club.


Ron, I have a vacume sealer but I freeze most of my fish in water cause it last longer then vacume sealing. The only thing I vacume seal is tuna, wahoo, and swordfish steaks.


----------



## Flounder9.75

If you have and older freezer that not frost free it makes thing last longer because they don't go through those defrost cycles.


----------



## Rickpcfl

Been lurking a while and thought I would come out of the grass bed to answer. 

For years I tried floundering and never got more than two per night. I got skunked more often than not. This year I started fishing for flounder when I took my family to the island. I caught a few and decided to try gigging in the area where I had been fishing. 

I always thought you were supposed to run along the shore line looking at the waters edge. The first night out I did that for a while and saw a few and stuck one. But I decided to move out into the weed beds and started getting some. The first night out this year I got 6. I have gone about 4 times since then and have gotten 8,10,9,5. Each night I have been lucky enough to stick one at least 20 inches, though most were 14-17. 

One night I got a 23 incher that weighed over 6.5 pounds. The same night i also got one that weighed 3.5 pounds. Since that first night most of my fish have come from water 3-6 feet deep. 

There was one exception last week when the tide was extremely high. I tried a spot next to the shore where there was almost a trench about 10 feet off the shore. I got 5 in about an hour, but they were all under 15 inches. 

I finally feel confident in my ability to find flounder in the bay where I have been going. Now I just need to find some in the bay 5 minutes away from my home so I don't have to drive 45 minutes.


----------



## Night Shift

......... and that, my friends, is how it is done.... awesome! I like it. Time and persistance yields results..


----------



## bamafan611

Ron is right on. I never just work the beach.


----------

